# Intense Tandem



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Intense-Tandem-...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

excellent, at least for the novelty of it...


----------



## tkblazer (Sep 18, 2005)

saw that last night while browsing through ebay..looks kinda funky


----------



## CoyoteRun (Sep 7, 2005)

What if a VPP Tandem?


----------



## fourarm (Jan 6, 2004)

*Re: Tandem*

I see the "Buy it Now" price is $3,000 so I'm guessing the reserve is in the $2500 range - I don't think he will ever get that much for a 5 year old frame with no warranty. At one point it sat in the Kalo shop for a year or so. Not much market for an XL/XL frame.


----------



## CoyoteRun (Sep 7, 2005)

fourarm said:


> I see the "Buy it Now" price is $3,000 so I'm guessing the reserve is in the $2500 range - I don't think he will ever get that much for a 5 year old frame with no warranty. At one point it sat in the Kalo shop for a year or so. Not much market for an XL/XL frame.


May be for Antique collection, if you have seven eight thousand dollars don't know where to spend.


----------



## Downhilldoug (Apr 1, 2006)

I wonder if the thing is even ride able how do you negotiate hairpins looks scary 
Vpp tandem sounds interesting have a good one DD


----------



## CoyoteRun (Sep 7, 2005)

*Tandem at the Otter*

Tandem at the Otter 2006


----------



## Downhilldoug (Apr 1, 2006)

Killer dude!


----------



## BrendanC (Aug 11, 2005)

Downhilldoug said:


> I wonder if the thing is even ride able how do you negotiate hairpins looks scary
> Vpp tandem sounds interesting have a good one DD


Yes, the bike is very rideable!! My wife & I piloted the ship in the Sea Otter photo in Sunday's tandem XC race & we were thrilled with the bike's handling & geometry. This was our first tandem race-- and our 3rd tandem ride to speak of. We came in 8th with a time of 1:53 despite gunking our chain & jamming it up pretty bad. We were stoked!! (pun intended)

The bike has approx. 8 inches in the back with a Swinger & a 550 lb spring. Bob was not much of a problem even when she rode out of the saddle.

Up front we set the bike up with a Nixon that gives 6 inches-- IMO just about right for XC; plush enough without being too tall.

The frame's lateral rigidity was adequate, didn't seem to wiggle much even when we wrenched it around tight corners. Yes, switchbacks are difficult, but with finesse the bike will do more than you might expect.

We built the bike light but sturdy, with Ringle Singletrack rims, System 4 tires, Saint brakes & shifter. Total weight is a mere 43lbs!!


----------



## SingleSpeedSlave (Jan 16, 2004)

Brendan, did this frame ever get sold?


----------



## cowgirlonwheels (Nov 23, 2004)

To my knowledge, there were a few made. At least one had the Da Vinci drivetrain. The one we rode is still safe & sound at Intense headquarters.


----------

